# Name our Company!!



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

grip it and rip it bow grips
grip it bow grips
palm of the hand grips

just a few i could think of


----------



## switchback33 (Nov 9, 2007)

Get a grip custom grips


----------



## switchback33 (Nov 9, 2007)

KBSH custom grips


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Name*

Life line grips


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

*name*

One Touch Grips (says it all)


----------



## futuredxt (Mar 4, 2008)

Hands On Custom Grips:darkbeer:


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

Comfort Grips


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*Name*

Gripped

slogan: Gripping one bow at a time


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Torque No More Grips-


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Wow !! great start so far. keep them coming.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

" It's All In The Grip "


----------



## Bfreeland (Nov 2, 2007)

*company name*

GripMasters


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Angel Grips......... "Curves so smooth they must be from heaven"

Dead Sexy Bow Grips....... "300 fps has never looked so sexy"

Worlds Best Bow Grips.......... "Try one, we dare you"

Natural Grip......... "You won't even know it's there"

Diamond Bow Grips ....... "In the arena or in the woods; we shine"


----------



## archick (Feb 5, 2007)

*name*

"Grip Bows of Style"
"Super Bowper Grippers"


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

B&H custom bow grips=Basset an Hilliard


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Doctor Grip..DR Grip


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

CGS = Custom Grip Services


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*!*

Caribou county grip worx=custom archery grips for the modern archer

bear river grips

gripaholics=grips for the addicted archer

idaho gripworx

gripworx inc


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

Basset & Hillard Grip Company!


Hillard & Basset Grip company! 


Pro Grips!


Bullseye Grip Company!

60X Grip works!


ILLUSION Grips!


----------



## Sleazy_E (Mar 3, 2006)

Invisigrips (or ) Invisible Grips - "Grips so comfortable it is like their not even there"

Chicken Choker Grips - "Take matters in to your own hands" (sorry I just thought it was really funny and could not resist)


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

I like them all.....Keep them coming:darkbeer:





Kris


----------



## taterdigger (Oct 19, 2006)

Grip Reaper


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

BassHilll Grips
HillBass Grips
Kristeve Grips
H & B Grips
K & S Grips
S & K Grips


----------



## SKing (Feb 1, 2007)

*Clutch-Grips*

Clutch Grips - "When it Counts"


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*free grip to the winner right?*

R. E. Peat's custom bow grips


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

Bassiard Grips.
Kinda sound like, (you know) but it will get peoples attention.


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

How about;

GripTek
Grip Tech
Infused Grips
Infuzed Grips
Fusion Grips
Fuzion Grip
Innovative Grips
Grip Innovations
Grip Right
Right On Grips

Just putting some words together. :wink:

:darkbeer:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

someonescop said:


> How about;
> 
> GripTek
> Grip Tech
> ...


You have some good ones there !


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

Heaven Grips


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Lady Hunter said:


> Bassiard Grips.
> Kinda sound like, (you know) but it will get peoples attention.


lol, that is what we are looking for,


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

Right Feel Pro Grips


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Grip It.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Death Grip.


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

steve hilliard said:


> You have some good ones there !


I couldn't think of any this morning...then they just popped up. lol

Thanks Steve. :darkbeer:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Feels Right Grips

Feels Good Grips

Guido's Grips (nobody messes with Guido or his grips! :grin: )

H & B Custom Grips


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Get a grip

Grip Gripes

Gripanator

Grippin and Rippin


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

You really want to get in on that market? One piece grips or sideplates?


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

B&S CUSTOM GRIPS

NO BS'N ALLOWED

or

HYBRID GRIPS

THE FUTURE IS IN YOUR HANDS


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Grips like a Glove


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Finally


Palm Magic


----------



## T.P.O.#3 (May 9, 2007)

DEATH GRIP, The only connection between you, your bow, and the buck of a lifetime should be a DEATH GRIP!!


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

How about Idaho Grip Works or Idaho Grips or Rocky Mountain Grips or Western Extreme Grip Works.


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

No body Grips a Bow!!

Illusion Grips, "Grips You dont Know is there Untill you see it" ! :wink:

Marbleized grip Company "The One you got to get your hands On"


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

precision grips


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

grips are-us

K.S. custom grips


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

Grip this! / Idaho custom grips. /custom Idaho bow grips... Put your hand on us. /


----------



## Xseven (Aug 2, 2005)

The Gripsters...


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Cuthbert said:


> You really want to get in on that market? One piece grips or sideplates?




Side Plates for now but who knows in the future:wink:


Keep them coming Guys and Gals!!

How about we run this until the end of the month then pick the top 5 or so and have a poll vote?



Kris


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Grip Masters

Grips Meisters

Tite Grips or Tight Grips

Hold_r_grip

Grip Plates

Get_r_grips

Get_r_plates

Two Guys and a Grip. (TGAAG or TGG)

Grip Alert

Get a Grip, Dangit.

No Slip Grip (NSG)

Synthetic Grip

No Name Grip Co. (NNGC)


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

buckeye hunter said:


> DEATH GRIP, The only connection between you, your bow, and the buck of a lifetime should be a DEATH GRIP!!



See post 35. :darkbeer:


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

Buckblood said:


> Death Grip.


I believe this one is already taken....


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Xiisign said:


> I believe this one is already taken....



Oh...back to the drawing board.


----------



## hmthtrfan (Apr 16, 2006)

Kung Fu Grip Company


----------



## heritagehunters (Mar 23, 2008)

_Deadly Handsome Grips_ (DHG Grip Company)

"Lies in the Balance" Grips Company


Grips R' Us


----------



## Billyjimbob (Apr 20, 2007)

*grips*

Grip it to stick it


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

K&S Extreme Grips

X Spot Grips

Bent Twig Custom Bow Grips

B&H's Madd Grips


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Outlaw Bow Handles -_Feels so good, it's a crime_

Dream Paw Custom Grips

Hand Gasm Custom Grips _It'll make your other hand jealous_

Palm Worx

XXX Bow Grips


----------



## Vectrix (Apr 5, 2008)

*Name our Company*

HandJob. For when it Counts.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

Torque Free Grips


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## soccer (Jul 16, 2006)

Killer Grips,

Rippin Grips


----------



## switchback33 (Nov 9, 2007)

NEVADAPRO said:


> CGS = Custom Grip Services


This one really catches my attention. Very smooth professional sound.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Bow In Hand


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Life Line Grips

" For the Grip of your life".


----------



## stickbowguy (Sep 28, 2004)

S.G.G. ( Simply Great Grips)


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

Archer's Choice Grip Co.

Gripmasters


----------



## devbuc (Aug 14, 2006)

GripTrick (Tricking the Slip)


----------



## Huntin Daddy (Feb 17, 2007)

Anchor Point Bow Grips


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Gem State Grips
Treasure Valley Grips
Snake River Grips
Hells Canyon Grips


----------



## punisher338 (Jul 9, 2007)

Maverick Grip Company

Soda Springs Grip Co. (SSGC)

Divine Intervention Grips

Stick & String Grips

:darkbeer:


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Glovegrips...... Simple... Grips that fit you like a glove...


----------



## Rose-n-Arrows (Mar 30, 2008)

gryptonite

The Eagle Claw

The Pit Bull Grip

Karate Grip (...empty hand...)


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

BACKBONE Grips.

"where your bows structure begins"


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*this is good,*



hmthtrfan said:


> Kung Fu Grip Company


it's agressive and fun, and the special g.i. joes we wanted when kids according to eddie murphy


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Grip IT!! Custom grips


Personal Touch custom grips


----------



## nock splitter (Aug 6, 2008)

B & H HOTT GRIPS 
"WAIT TIL YOU GET YOUR HAND AROUND THESE" or
"PUT YOUR HAND AROUND THESE" or
"FEEL SO GOOD YOU'LL NEVER LET GO" or
"YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO RELEASE"

or

B&H SURE GRIPS
"DON'T WORRY WE'VE GOT YOU"
"THE NO SLIP GRIP"
"WHEN YOU WANNA BE SURE ABOUT YOUR GRIP"
"WHEN THE GRIP COUNTS BE SURE"


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Rosie Palm Grips

"Rosie Palm never lets you down":wink:


----------



## hockeynut (Aug 15, 2007)

Shooting Star Custom Bow Grips.
Fits like a glove Custom Bow Grips.
Palmsmart Custom Bow Grips.
Future Custom Bow grips (future in the palm of your hand)
Get a Grip custom bow Grips

I would like to appoligize if any of these were previously stated or currently used in the industry.


----------



## hockeynut (Aug 15, 2007)

Spider Web Custom Grips...


----------



## Mo_Monster (Jul 25, 2008)

Naked Grips - "Go Naked or Go Home"


----------



## lakota234 (Jul 17, 2006)

How about True Grips or The Grip Co. or Great Grips


----------



## pointer (Apr 14, 2004)

vice grips


----------



## MoBOWhunter181 (Jul 2, 2007)

archers best custom bow grips
Thwakk em' bow grips
Pro form bow grips
X Ring bow grips
Money shot custom bow grips


----------



## switchback33 (Nov 9, 2007)

how about:

grip specialties
grip specialists
grip docters
grip designs
speciality grips
custom grip designs


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

GRYPTONITE / Morning Wood Custom Grips / Kiss Your Ash Goodbye Grips:wav:


----------



## GBUSMCR (Jul 27, 2008)

Grim Gripper Custom Grips

Motto: "No lip, just a good grip" or "Keeping a grip on the food chain"

XR (X Ring) Custom Grips -Shots made possible with the right grip

Zen Custom Grips - Become one with the bow!


----------



## hunter terrior (May 15, 2008)

*Griptight or griplight*

GRIPTITE or GRIPLITE
GRIPTIGHT


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Heres a couple*

"Grips of Wrath"
"Clear Advantage Grips"


----------



## SoCal Archery D (May 7, 2008)

Ok....

I say:

- "*Finger Grips*"
- "*Riser Grips*"
- "*Pearl Grips*"
- "*Silky Grips*"
- "*Terra Grips*"
- "*Comfi-Grips*"


----------



## ExRider (Jan 5, 2008)

Grips R' Us 

lol


----------



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)

HillSett Grips
Our Reputation Is in Your Hands


----------



## cl0uder (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't know why I came up with this name but it has fun imagery.

Idle Hands or Idle Hand Grips


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

Spot on Grips
Tru Comfort Custom Grips


----------



## moethedog (Aug 27, 2007)

*"Droptine Grips"*

*"Herd Bull Grips"*

*"High Country Grips"*

Keith


----------



## 37macca (Sep 28, 2007)

Palm-Her Grips :darkbeer:


----------



## switchback33 (Nov 9, 2007)

Idaho ice "the coolest grips on the market"

specialty grip designs


----------



## tapout275 (Aug 11, 2008)

Keep it simple, those are the kind of names most people remember.

GRIP RITE


----------



## jjc1974us (Jan 28, 2008)

bear foot said:


> gripped
> 
> slogan: Gripping one bow at a time


+1


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

The Grab it grip company.
Grabby Grips.
Grab one grip company.


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

*" Great Fit "* Bow Grips, Two words say's it all.

Great Fit Inc.
"Changing the Bow Industry one Grip at a Time"

$$ Money Grips $$
" Feels Like having Money in the Palm of your Hands"


----------



## switchback33 (Nov 9, 2007)

grip Tech


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

silversufer grips
gripmeister
Bubba Gump Grip Company
Marvel Grips (then you could use marvel characters for your grip line :wink - though you might want to call Stan Lee about that one.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

I didn't read them all, but how about "The Best Grip Co."? How about simply "Best Grip"?

"When everythings on the line...grip the best"...:wink:


----------



## vabeagler (Jan 12, 2007)

Thwackmaster Grips


----------



## Psychodann (Jun 4, 2008)

How about :
straight line grips
the grips that let you shoot as straight as an arrow
or 
In-line Grips
Grips Inline for success


----------



## dslchuck (Jun 15, 2005)

Classic Grips
Express Grips
Ultimate Grips
Modern Grips
Enhanced Grips
Ultra Grips
Grip Tech
Gripology 101
Grip Specialties
Grips Away


----------



## KMill093 (Aug 16, 2007)

*company name*

The Master's Grip - You can't go wrong when you hand is in the Master's.

Master Grip Company


----------



## drenner43 (Mar 5, 2008)

Grip It and Rip It Custom Bow Grips
GIT RIT Custom Bow Grips - "Grip it and Rip it"
Robin Hood Custom Bow Grips
Robin Hood Bow Grips - "Robin Hoodin' since 2008"
Nock Buster Bow Grips
Ape Hanger Custom Bow Grips
Bow Handles - "Handle it the right way, with a Bow Handles Custom Grip"
Soft Touch Custom Bow Grips - "Women aren't the only ones lookin for a 
soft touch"
Slow Hand Bow Grips - "Conway said it right"


----------



## turkeyinstinct (Apr 4, 2007)

Slim fit grips
velvet touch grips "velvet smooth to the touch"
hands on bow grips "get your hands on one"
grim reaper bow grips "kill your death grip"
comfort rite grips
fire and flames bow grips 
quick match bow grips


----------



## KYBUCKFEVER (Oct 3, 2007)

Carbon Copy Grips....."Grips that fit like a glove"

New Age Bow Grips......"Grips that define your BOW"

Got Grips? ......"Nothing more needs to be said" or "Grips that speak for themselves"


----------



## FrankD_Hoyt (Mar 16, 2008)

"Feel"


----------



## Sask Riverrunt (Aug 18, 2006)

SWEET SPOT custom bow grips


----------



## turkeyinstinct (Apr 4, 2007)

Mold Tech Grips
Zero Gravity Grips 
Supernova Grips "The Sky's The Limit" 
Custom Cut Grips 
Rhino Resin Grips "Tough as a Rhino"
Magnificent Resin Bow Grips
Cutting Edge Resin


----------



## goodoldgus (Nov 14, 2007)

White Knuckles Grip Co.


----------



## idrednek (Feb 9, 2007)

Killem grips


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

goodoldgus said:


> White Knuckles Grip Co.


I like that one!



"Grip-off" :lol: :tongue:

ok ok....
"Let 'er Grip"
"Comfort Zone Grips"


...that's all I've got for today :wink:


----------



## Buckley (Aug 11, 2008)

Caliber Grips or Sweet Caliber Grips 


"Nothing but sweet excellence and comfort" :wink:


----------



## KYBUCKFEVER (Oct 3, 2007)

The X-Factor Grip Company....."Helping you hit all your marks" or "X marks the spot"

X-Caliber Grip Co. ...... "Grips that will never let you down."


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

How about ;
SHHHH ! Don't tell my wife I bought another set of grips Grips!


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

- BassHill Grips
- Kustom Gripz
- Classic Grip Company


----------



## Robert Muncie (Sep 8, 2006)

-Cross Grips
-grip into it


----------



## turkeyinstinct (Apr 4, 2007)

Tricked Grips "Trick your rig with our grips"

Molding Magic Grips "Hold your bow with the magic of the mold"

Discovery Recovery Grip Co. "You Descover it, We'll Recover it"


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

*GripRite Grips*

*GripRite Grips* For the perfect grip everytime


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Here is my Company name!*

*Soupior Custom performance bow grips *
Taking archery bow grips performance to the next Level!


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

Velvet Grip. Iron strength, velvet grip.
Maximum Grip. Maximum grip...zero torque.


----------



## bow hunter (Aug 26, 2007)

*names ......*

K&S customs 
K&S comfort grip
ONE grip ----------" the only one you will ever need "
HILLBASS COSTUMS ________


just thinking out loud...............:wink:


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I can't really think of a company name, I just want to know when someone is gonna start making custom grips for my Alpine Bows!


----------



## Rose-n-Arrows (Mar 30, 2008)

How about 
The Throttle Grip or 
Full Throttle Grip


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

*Ok*

I have not read them all and this might have been posted. How about 

GRIP THIS

GET A GRIP ON THESE


----------



## NewPragueArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

BassHill Life Grips, The Grip For Life


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2006)

Don't think these have been mentioned, if they have then forgive me.
Sure Grip
SurzAGrip
EZ Grip
Bullseye Grip


----------



## sr_egor (Jul 26, 2008)

Grip Reaper

American Grip Co.
Gripology
Grip Mill
Grip and Bare it
Grizzly Grips
Gripsmith
GRIP RITE
GRIP TITE
SEIZE GRIPS
SWEET SPOT
SURE SHOT
True Grip 
Leaky Grip Co. Causing leaks since 2008


----------



## 180Inches (Sep 22, 2004)

TorqueTamers

OptiGrips

PerfectGrips

ZeroGravity Grips

RecordBook Grips - once you get a hold on our grips, the only thing you'll let go for is a heavy set of antlers

SteadyGrips

ViseGrips - you wont want to let go

VelvetGrips

GatorGrips, powerful- yet elegant


----------



## haywoodjalikme (Apr 23, 2005)

Sorry if this has been posted already.


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

Prometheus Grips. "Grab the Fire!"


----------



## KYBUCKFEVER (Oct 3, 2007)

Earthquake Grips ......."Except in this case there is no Aftershock"


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

STROKER CUSTOM GRIPS
" Get in the game "


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*#1 name for a Grip Company*



viperarcher said:


> *Soupior Custom performance bow grips *
> Taking archery bow grips performance to the next Level!


Superior Custom performance Grips!
Taking archery bow grips to the next level!
Now thats a good name for a grip Company right there!


----------



## FORESTGHOST78 (Nov 13, 2007)

October Dawn Grips
Buck River Grips
Second Nature Grips.........."So Right,..It's Second Nature"
(just a few....)


----------



## Unscented (Feb 15, 2007)

BOWGRIP`S bowgrips


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

ok so when do we find out who has the winning company name?


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bullfrog Grips
Picture of bullfrog on archery target guiding arrow to the x ring with long tongue.


slogan
"Grip it and rippit"


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

viperarcher said:


> ok so when do we find out who has the winning company name?


Winner will announced soon , waiting to hear from Kris. I can tell you its tough there are alot of great names. Thankyou everyone !


----------



## DEERGUNNER (Mar 16, 2008)

*HAND CANDY Custom Grips*

_Custom Class Grips_...Grip it with class or go home.
_Personal Touch Grips_...Custom wood or resin bow grips
and my favorite: *Hand Candy Grips*... The x-ring has never tasted so good.
...Give your bow the winning flavor.
...The sweet flavor of success.


----------



## 1flyer (Dec 14, 2006)

I'll stick with the Idaho theme.
Gem State Grip co.
Bear Lake Grips
Geyser Grips
Focus Grips. I think you could engrave Focus on the thin part of the grip facing the shooter.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Smooth Draw Grips


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Agrippa Grips

Getta Grip (or Betta Grip - as in Getta Betta Grip!)

Bulldog Grip


----------



## fire27 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Comfort Custom Grips*

Comfort Custom Grips 
or 
Custom Comfort Grips


----------



## Gymrat (Jun 18, 2006)

Griporilla
The Gripologists
Gripology


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

*bow gripz*


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

Pink or Purple Grip Company = It's all in the grip!:wink:


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> Superior Custom performance Grips!
> Taking archery bow grips to the next level!
> Now thats a good name for a grip Company right there!*" When performance counts, Get Superior Custom Performance Grips"! SCP Grips will take your shooting to the next Level!*


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*grips name*

feathertouch grips: hold explosive power with the comfort of a feather

powerhand custom grips: hands only do half the work, the grips hits the X

perfection: makes up for your mistakes

good luck with the company


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Excuse me, but how are you all coming up with these names without seeing the grips? I looked through this whole thread and haven't seen a picture....I know that would be a little help in naming the company.
"Excuse Me Grips", just kiddin'.....do you have any pics of your grips?


----------



## turkeyinstinct (Apr 4, 2007)

Mrwintr said:


> Excuse me, but how are you all coming up with these names without seeing the grips? I looked through this whole thread and haven't seen a picture....I know that would be a little help in naming the company.
> "Excuse Me Grips", just kiddin'.....do you have any pics of your grips?


They are on the manufacture section, prolley a while back.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Think Keeping it just plain simple ...
How about....... K&S Custom Made Bow Grips .....
...............Making Archers Happy One Pair At A Time ................:wink:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Mrwintr said:


> Excuse me, but how are you all coming up with these names without seeing the grips? I looked through this whole thread and haven't seen a picture....I know that would be a little help in naming the company.
> "Excuse Me Grips", just kiddin'.....do you have any pics of your grips?


here ya go http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=689590


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> viperarcher said:
> 
> 
> > Superior Custom performance Grips!
> ...


----------



## turkeyinstinct (Apr 4, 2007)

Mystified Magic Grips

Bowlogic Bow Grips

Handy Dandy Bow Grips


----------



## mudbug_4 (Jul 11, 2006)

*grip names*

Griptastic

GripsGreat or Grips-Great or Grips Great

Second-Layer Grips (Feels like its part of your hand)

Grips n' Grins or Grinnin' Grips ("Grip right to shoot tight") I really like the slogan for that one

Smooth Sailin' Grips

Torque-Away Grips

Lay-Level Grips

Get-Right Grips


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

On Target Custom Grips!


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

No grip


----------



## browningBAMA (Nov 10, 2004)

*sorry if it's already been mentioned -Midas grip co.*

MIDAS GRIP CO. "turning all your shots into golden opportunities"


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

How bout

SQUEEZY'S or One Touch Grips
" Grip it like you mean it! "


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

GROOVE -E- GRIPS

" Get in a groove "





Or

Accu Grips

" Are you in it to Win It ? "


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Merchants Bow Grips

Earning your business one grip at a time.


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

"Feel Good Grip's"

"Just put one in your hand"



Jon


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

"Mother Nature Grips" - We use only the finest materials Mother Nature has to offer!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Extreme Grips for better accuracy*

*EXTREME GRIPS! Inhance the look and feel of your bow! torque free grips for better accuracy more confidence!*


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

Or...........................................



"Extreme Feel Good Grip's"

"Just put one in your hand"



Jon


----------



## heritagehunters (Mar 23, 2008)

"Grip It!......Grip it good!" ( a little DEVO 80's reference)

"Big Shot Grips" 

"Grab-r-grips" - Grab it and go!


----------



## azairmech (Mar 29, 2008)

G.I. Grips (Grip Innovation)
The Bow Handler
Truth Grips "You can't HANDLE the Truth."


----------



## shortstroke 91 (May 16, 2007)

BASSHILL GRIPS

"Like a handshake from an old friend"


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

Grippalippadingdong


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

camotoe said:


> grippalippadingdong


ftw!

:lol:


----------



## heritagehunters (Mar 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted by camotoe
> grippalippadingdong


Pretty good!

How bout, 

Grip-didddaly-umpshish


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> *EXTREME GRIPS! Inhance the look and feel of your bow! torque free grips for better accuracy more confidence!*


I think this is the one ! it grabs your attention!


----------



## logtamelk (Nov 2, 2006)

Right Fit Grips
Sure Shot Grips
MOA Grips (Minute of an angle; accuracy term)
Genuine Grade Grips (GGG)
Hunters Handles
Huntin' Handles
Game-On Grips
Genuine Comfort Grips (GCG)
Soft Touch Grips
Immaculate Grips
Grips for Game
"Hand-of-God" Grips
Golgotha Grips
Gamemaster Grips
Killer Komfort Grips


----------



## steelheadhunter (Jun 3, 2008)

*grip company name*

How about Non Slip Grip Co:wink:Glue Grips:wink:Gripolicious Grips:wink:Tight Grips=Tight Groups:wink:USA Grip Co:wink:Hattrick Grips:wink:America's Finest grip Co:winkerfect 300 Grips:wink:Slayer Grips:wink:10 Ring Grip Co:wink:Comfort Zone Grips:wink:In The Zone Grips:wink:Sure Flight Grip Co:wink:Air Grips:wink:​Let me know if I'm close to something you like, I've got plenty more, Good luck


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

how about they pic a name already! LOL


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

viperarcher said:


> how about they pic a name already! LOL


Really! The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

viperarcher said:


> how about they pic a name already! LOL


I agree !!! My apologizes Kris has been working so much and hasnt been able to get on AT, as soon as he can, I will get with him to pick a winner. Alot of great names , I appreciate each and ever one pf them.


----------



## slimshooter (Jan 11, 2006)

S&K Custom Grips.
Let your hands feel what they've been missin
Come get a good feel for what we got.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Kung Fu Grips :wink: OK that would probably be copyright infringement.

Grippers


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Extreme Grips for better accuracy!*

Chris , pick a name already will ya! LOL!


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 29, 2007)

Grip This!!

Then figure out a interesting logo.


----------



## TMJ (Feb 28, 2004)

*Grips*

Maybe, INLINE GRIPS.


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

shooter's touch custom grips
white knuckles bow grips
steady hand bow grips
under the shelf bow grips
sweaty palms bow grips...grip your stick
game gripper
dead in the hands bow grips


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

no pick yet ??



Jon


----------



## kydirtbag (Sep 5, 2007)

*Grip Name*

Slight-of-Hand -"It's not magic just, SLIGHT-OF-HAND"...torquless bow grips

If it has already been mentioned...I'm sorry! didn't read all posts


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Howza bout " KUMGITCHASUM" grips.

" want summa this, kumgitchasum!!!!!!!!"

:wink:


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

Idaho custom grips

K & S custom grips - the k is for Kris the s for steve


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

GruBBworM said:


> no pick yet ??
> 
> 
> 
> Jon


Sorry ! Kris has been MIA  I have no way of contacting him


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

vice gripz


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

i listed my bow names but i thought of a slogan... feel the THRILL, not the SHOT


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

steve hilliard said:


> Sorry ! Kris has been MIA  I have no way of contacting him




heh np I would be too if I was gonna have to choose from all these 


Jon


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*grip names*

Like A Glove custom bow grips


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

Commandment Bow Grips.
Spring Valley grips.
Geiser Grip Werks.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

consistant grip Company! Puts you hand in the right postion at a 45 degree angle!


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

"Be Extreme get a Grip On life"



Jon


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

I like that one. well I hope Kris is alright he hasnt been active in about a month I will try to keep you all awake, Here is a set of Martin grips I recently made


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

and a set of orange grips for an Elite


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

steve hilliard said:


> I like that one. well I hope Kris is alright he hasnt been active in about a month


Well that's no good... maybe you should post his phone number up here :lol: we'll wake him up...


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

I wish I had his no# I would let you have at it. He may have to live with the name I pick if I dont hear from him soon:wink:


----------



## Xcrazy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Company name*

Finishing touch

The last and most important upgrade to your bow the grip.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Xcrazy said:


> Finishing touch
> 
> The last and most important upgrade to your bow the grip.


I like that !!!! I have been batting around the K&S Grips, they melt in your hand not in your wallet. kind of reminds me of the M&Ms thing


----------



## hockeymack17 (Oct 2, 2007)

"Outlawz custom gripz"
"Wicked Grips"
"B&H Wicked Grip Co."
"Bounty Hunter(s) Custom Grip Co."
"Black Diamond Custom Gripz"
"Bad Azz Gripz"
"Thunder Gripz"
"Soft Hands Grip Co."
"Kill Shot Custom Grip Co."
"Heart Breaker Grip Co."
"One n' Done Custom Grip Co."
"Steel Grip Co."
"All you'll Need Custom Grip Co."
"B&H Designer Custom Grip Co."-lol sure why not?
"Crush Grips"


Wow that martin grip looks amazing!! I shoot a martin tracer and my rubber grip has about had it and i actualy started looking for a good replacement grip today. So here is a small list of some i came up with and will be adding some as long as this thread is open. I could def use free grip lol as my pockets are already pretty thin... good luck on naming your comapny and umm... yea i think you should pick one of mine!!:darkbeer:


----------



## hockeymack17 (Oct 2, 2007)

i figured i mine as well throw in a few slogans that i thought of....

"Outlawz custom gripz"-"Anything elese and you'd be in church"

"Wicked Grips"-"your one way ticket to the dark side"

"B&H Wicked Grip Co."-"With us in your hands there is no telling what might happen"

"Bounty Hunter(s) Custom Grip Co."-"When the rest don't work you know who to call"

"Black Diamond Custom Gripz"-"???????"

"Bad Azz Gripz"-"Where you are the dominate predator"

"Thunder Gripz"-"What your lightning has beenm issing"(?????)

"Soft Hands Grip Co."-"So smooth and sexy"

"Kill Shot Custom Grip Co.

"Heart Breaker Grip Co."-"Because your momma said so!"

"One n' Done Custom Grip Co."-"Could'nt be easier with us in your hand"

"Steel Grip Co."

"All you'll Need Custom Grip Co."

"B&H Designer Custom Grip Co."-"what real men bring to the timber"

"Crush Grips"


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

pick a name already ! GEESH!


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

bob_lambeth said:


> I Think Keeping it just plain simple ...
> How about....... K&S Custom Made Bow Grips .....
> ...............Making Archers Happy One Pair At A Time ................:wink:


 :wink:


----------



## BEEFDOG (Oct 30, 2006)

Grip art

true grip

perfect-a-grip


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Not looking to win anything.. 

Grips 4 less
The Archers Grip
Get a Grip
Custom Grips Galore

Probably more if I think about it long and hard...


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Handy Dandy's Bow Grips

Bow Saddle Grips

"Handled it" bow grips

Palm Pilot bow grips

Navigate Bow Grips


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

*How about..*

SUPERGRIP

Motto: Grip for every bow


----------



## turkeyinstinct (Apr 4, 2007)

Still no pick?


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

turkeyinstinct said:


> Still no pick?


Hmmm still no Kris  I may have to pick a winner and let him live with it !:wink:


----------



## turkeyinstinct (Apr 4, 2007)

steve hilliard said:


> Hmmm still no Kris  I may have to pick a winner and let him live with it !:wink:


Is he all right? When I was looking at the pics of the grips I noticed he mentioned he was allergic to the resins, Hope it dident worsenukey:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

I hope he is alright. I am doing the Resin grips because of his reaction. I have no way of contacting him so I have no idea  if he doesnt make an appearance this weekend I may just pick a winner I hate to have you all waiting this long.


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

Invisi-grip......Feels like nothing else


----------



## Archer Dad (Jan 7, 2007)

Names:
HB Bow Grips
HBG Custom Bow Accessories (leaves room for growth)
HB Custom Bow Accessories


Tag Lines:
"Hold On!"
"Custom Never Looked So Good"
"Hold On Target"
"Stay on Target"
"Comfort in the palm of your hand"
"Power in the palm of your hand"
"When it counts" (see a picture of a target)
"Count on it"
"Let it Fly"
"HB Grips - Let it Go!"
"HB Grips - Let it Loose!"
"Turn it Loose"
"Americans Shoot HB"
"Americans Shoot HB Grips"
"Americans Shoot HBG"


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Get a clue grips? wow this is taking a very long time!


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> Get a clue grips? wow this is taking a very long time!


a very long time!! how long can it possibly take. pick a name and tell everyone what it is. not that hard.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

KHill Grips
Gripos


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey Steve, I like the looks of those. Be sure to go back and look at my suggestion again.:wink: Are you making just the resin ones, or wood too? I can't wait to see some more examples. I have a set of Lambeths on my Allegiance right now which are nice, but are light in color and I'd like something darker. Whats the prices going to be like on these?


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

How about we run this until the end of the month then pick the top 5 or so and have a poll vote?



Kris[/QUOTE]

Ok, lets have a poll. I have taken my favorites and will start a poll, follow this link http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=754845


----------



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

*Name*

Let'r Grip! Torqueless Grips


----------



## abcarrow (Feb 3, 2006)

*Short and to the point*

(Hands on Grips)

abcarrow


----------



## Xcrazy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Sounds good*

Lets put the finishing touch on this post and vote a winner out of the top 5


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

xcrazy said:


> lets put the finishing touch on this post and vote a winner out of the top 5


+1


----------



## mjbmxz (Sep 16, 2008)

Hands On Grips: For when your about to set it off!!!


----------



## mstrdeerslyrdxt (Jul 22, 2008)

Gripinator.. Custom bow grips


----------



## Rhood (Apr 8, 2006)

You,ve seen the rest now try the best PERFECTION Grips


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Howabout {Grip- it} Grips..... Just Grip-it and let it Rip!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Takeum said:


> Howabout {Grip- it} Grips..... Just Grip-it and let it Rip!


Did you get yours on yet ?


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Steve.. Not yet.. But I can't wait to dress up my new Gt500 with my new Grips y'all made for me in that cool Orange... I will definately be the envy of all the shooters come our next 3/D meet...Just have to finish her up tomorrow after I tune it up,,


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

* Extreme Pro Grips! Torque free Grips for the serious archer! why deal with a grip you have to get use to ? Get Extreme Pro Grips custom grips that fit you! For better accuracy!*


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Grips-R-Us*
Don't let the big one SLIP away


----------



## trkeyterminator (Feb 17, 2008)

Accugrips
trophy grip


----------



## 350 FPS (Sep 3, 2006)

Magic Grips -- You'll never know how we do it
Cave Man custom grips -- Its too easy
Hands Off custom grips -- Youve been served!!!!
Stik It grips -- get it right the 1st time


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

*"hand of god"

"the gripper"*


----------



## GAGE12 (Jun 25, 2008)

Grip 1..............as in grip one today


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Rainbow Grips-Every color under the Sun
GripTite-For your hand
Bow Grips Ltd
Bow Right Grips
Perfectgrips.com


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*Take a shot at grips*

Death Grips


steady Grip 

Master Archery of America hold steady grips (MAOFAHSG)

HOLDEN GRIPS

Maverick grips

World class Grip


----------



## laynejc (Sep 17, 2008)

nature grips
natural grips


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I wish they would close this thread now the name our company is getting the same results over and over again!


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

Company name: That's Enough! grip
Motto: This old issue should end now


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

viperarcher said:


> I wish they would close this thread now the name our company is getting the same results over and over again!


Me too !!!! Kris needs to close this. I will see if I can get a Mod to close this for us.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

*Wait ONE MORE !!!*

Look to Mythology !

*Odysseus* Grips

King of Ithaca, husband of Penelope, father of Telemachus, and son of Laërtes and Anticlea, Odysseus is renowned for his guile and resourcefulness, and is hence known by the epithet Odysseus the Cunning. (See mētis, or "cunning intelligence"). He is most famous for the ten eventful years he took to return home after the Trojan War

In the Book the Odyssey he sends an arrow through a "line of axe heads like a woman stringing a needle"


Others....

English to Latin 
a handle --	ansa 

English to Cheyenne 
Bow --	ma'tšêške

English to Cherokee 
Bow	--	ga-tso-di


----------

